# Washing and drying parrots night cover?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Is it ok to put your parrots night cover in the washing machine to wash and dry? Bearing in mind I use bold 2 in 1 liquitabs (normally purple ones) and also she's a parrotlet so she's tiny and might be more prone to anything from the washing machine/dryer fumes or the liquid tabs smell etc. I have a washer and dryer in one. Thanks.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats a good question btw :gasp: Cos i know the tabs give Humans the cold if its drying on the radiators in the house!

Dunno how it would affect birds tho hopefully find out :whistling2:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone know?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

No idea, but I would have thought hand washing it and then hanging it out to dry would be better.

We don't cover our birds at night.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hand washing with what tho cant just use water :whistling2:

Would lavendar oil n stuff like that be ok in a handwash ?

Ive had to cover mine up at night, im keeping her in my bedroom the now till shes more settled in :blush:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I heard washing up liquid is toxic to birds and that's what I use to wash my clothes with when hand washing. I wash the cats bowls with washing up liquid but nit birds bowls.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never heard that. I just bung the covers in the machine with the rest of the wash.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've never heard that. I just bung the covers in the machine with the rest of the wash.


I agree with the above, never had a problem plus i wash all my birds pot in washing up liquid and never had a problem with that.


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

I know assumptions can be dangerous but if the washing tabs are safe for new born babies then I would imagine its fine for a parrot. The only think I am careful to wash is the toys which I use very hot water only but thats just me - I worry that I might not get all the soap of ropes and absorbant wood etc. Bowls etc I wash up as normal.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

anything non bio should be ok as its used for babies clothes to be safer so should be ok for birds


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I have an Alexanderine & I wash his cover in the machine, but if the chemicals worry you, then best thing to do is clean out the soap drawer of machine, clean around the door & rims, and just put the sheet in the machine on a cold water wash with no added extras, then you will know your bird will be chemical free :2thumb:
Hope that helps. As for drying just place on a hanger and leave it hanging in the bathroom or somewhere warm and it will dry naturally.


----------

